# Sargent surf report - Fri Oct 14th, BU's everywhere!



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

This is my first surf report post, so please excuse the picture sizes if it turns out all wonky. My boy and I stocked up on some Fiesta blue crab and headed to Sargent Friday late morning, arrived there around 10:30/11. We setup about 200 yards north of the old BBQ and had lines out and bait soaking in no time. High tide was around 2:30, our action started up just after lunch. It seemed every 10-20 min one of the long rods would start rocking and rolling with a BU, all of them over 20lb and over 35"....it was crazy in a really good way! These are the ones Nicky and I could get pictures with, there were 2 or so that we didn't have time to take a pic with as the other rod would blow up as soon as we had brought the other one in. All these guys were sent back to the surf on their way to be caught another day. 
Nicky got his first black drum on his own with the bait rod, you can sure see the pride beaming through in that 2-tooth-less smile! 
Our excitement of the day was when we had 2 bull reds hit the long rods at the same time - my boy was just electric, trying to keep the line tight on the rod (in the holder), while I was horsing in the other one! 
We would have most likely caught a few more, but I ran out of crab....and to be honest, I ran out of steam bringing those BU's in. 
It was my best day so far on the beach, can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

A few more


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

That is some good fishing trip....... glad you had fun ... that boy is just having a blast


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Great times, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

he caught so many you can see he almost done with pictures lol!! 
awesome job Pops!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great report and great job! Thanks for the post.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great job. That's what it's all about.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Great post, thanks for sharing


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm thinkin he will remember that day a Loooong time! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a real surf fishing report, good job!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Good job, Dad. What a memory maker.
(And the post came out just fine.)


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome haul!


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

thanks Gents!


----------



## eastonelileu (Sep 28, 2016)

great post how far did you go out?


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

I waded out maybe 30-40 yards and cast into the 2nd gut, no attempts to make any hail mary bombs past that.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Fantastic report.Thanks!


----------

